# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  400g a hour! By farming clams!

## makrilen

Hi everyone! I've been pretty surprised by the fact that there is no one farming the siren's tear jewels by the winterfin murloc camp!

So i decided to share this with you lot! Maybe it's been posted before or is very farmed at other servers, but still it's a good place to get gold!

Okay, so what we'll be doing to get 400g a hour is farming Winterfin Murlocs! You'll be killing them for a item they drop called "Winterfin Clam" those can also be found around the camp, small clams in the sand! The camp can be located at:43,14. You will be trading these clams for the jewel Siren's tear - which sells for around 450g on my server. Before you can trade these in you need to do a quest chain which starts with this Learning to Communicate - Quest - World of Warcraft
The quest giver is a night elf in a green murloc suit, and a description for you without coords, he is between coldarra and borean tundra :Smile: 

I recommend just patrolling the camp for clams and murlocs, the most effective way to get the clams is to loot the ones from the ground. Though combining this with kill the murlocs at the same time gives a pretty decent speed. If you have glider you can let your char farm these over the night, and get about 1000 clams at the morning, which gives you about 4000-4500g a night, doing this every day in a week will give you 24000g! :Big Grin:  Supposing all the jewels get sold that is.

Gold i've got with this: 12830g and counting!

----------


## makrilen

By the way, i'm not sure where to put this, if it's a guide or related to winterfin clams as the item. Anyway's if it's placed wrong could someone move it?

----------


## Remus

The cost from *Ahlurglgr* is 100 clams (not 60 as it says) to get the jewel and it is a limited item so there is only 1 on him and from wowhead it shows a 2.5 hour respawn wait =/

resources: (jewel) Siren's Tear - Item - World of Warcraft
(vendor) Ahlurglgr - NPC - World of Warcraft

----------


## makrilen

Yup, i know about the 100 clams, which can be seen from my calculating. Not sure where you read 60 :Smile: 

About the 2.5 hour respawn rate, i recommend just going there every 150th minute.
I would say the flight cost and time is little compared to it's reward.

----------


## xCarl94x

nice ill try it :]]

----------


## Island

> i recommend just going there every 150th minute.





> 400g a hour! By farming clams!


fail .

----------


## mrthornhill

interesting, I didn't even know you could buy that gem off the little murloc dude.
Thanks!

----------


## freakyflow

Ok man check you AH first because in my server they go for 15g and it takes like 45min+ to get 100.

Really not worth it.

----------


## Dampett

370 each on mine. Thanks for tip ill try it out later.

----------


## nooblet811

they go for 900 here 0.o

----------


## swankboss

they go for about 350 on my server

----------


## jumboaffe

450 on mine..will def try this,thanks

----------


## genetik

Nice! Once i actually reach a high level i will take this in mind.

----------


## Jon171

These gems aren't even listed in my server's Auction House. I reckon I could make a hefty profit if i'm the only one listing these, thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lolicon123

siren's tear can only be used for 3 items Siren's Tear - Item - World of Warcraft
it makes no sense that people would buy those the items suck anyways and the mats for them are way to expensiv to make it worth getting

----------


## gnomepunter99

sweet i will give it a try

----------


## JamesHetfield

Very nice m8! I tryed it last night, earned 800g!

Though, 1 Siren's Tear cost's 100 Clams, but on AtlasLoot it says 60 lolz

----------


## Pothorian

will try this out  :Smile:

----------


## Jhonz

I wish they were more profitable on my server. 
 :Frown:  
gj anyway! 
Will try on my alts server :P

----------


## tsatsa

it works pretty well. 450g on my server atm

----------


## lortloaf

seem these consistently on my server for 50g :\

----------


## flashmemory

haha that is great way to make gold.

----------


## evann

I actually, was super excited about this when I was leveling my paladin and grabbing actual clams (not winterfin turn ins) they have a chance of dropping the gem (1/12) I've picked up 7 Sirens Tear in the past half hour from just killing/grinding shit -- Maybe luck, but i made 1400 off of that. It's definitely a great source of income as a lowbie. +Rep for making the guide.

----------


## Thoric

Clams, clams, i love clams.

----------


## zadarkangel

u can get that item from fishing daily from dalaran :P

----------


## pwj922

thx will give it a shot see if it works

----------


## [Z]em

wow this is sweet they sell for 350g on my realm :P
gunna start farming

----------


## berryman13

Fishbot in wintergrasp overnight, you'll get tons of giant darkwater clams, which contain siren's tears.

----------


## therino

cool i'm trying this now

----------


## gokartkiddialga

Good Idea, Ok Logic. thats my 2 cents. twocents

----------


## Tikarra

I was doing this back when they went for 300g on my server when they first made it to where there was no limit on buying them. But now they are only going for 50g and hardly worth the trouble considering how many people are now doing it.

----------


## Moganed

Clams....FTW

----------


## trikinomitry101

Siren's tear are about 20-30g on my realm and rarely sell. I Farm more in WG with MrFishIt than I could doing this for an hour... And I leech honor and tokens.

----------


## haxito

as someone said above, the item is sold every 2hours, i think u would obtain more gold leaving the bot farming other things

----------


## Demon within

Yea they go for quite alot on my server, too bad about the respawn thingie though.
Might try it out

----------


## rawflstomp

> siren's tear can only be used for 3 items siren's tear - item - world of warcraft
> it makes no sense that people would buy those the items suck anyways and the mats for them are way to expensiv to make it worth getting



hater alert hater alert!!

----------


## botowned

did not work for me  :Frown:

----------


## Unb4nn3d

Siren's Tear is only worth around 50G-60G on my Server, if I remember correctly, so this wouldn't even be helpful for me.

As I can see in the original post, this thread was created back in 2008, when WoTLK came out, so it seems right for the time.

----------


## balzizras

Good tip Im going to check it out.

----------


## Ziddy1337

These sell for 15g on my realm, really not worth the time. I could farm 150g in the time it would take me to get 100 clams.

----------


## BoneZz

Thank wil be useing this alot now!

----------


## Robiq

Just for the record: These(Sirens Tears) can also drop from clams that u fish up in Wintergrasp! Great method to get easy cash(selling Siren's Tears and the Fish u fish up!) and leveling fishing! Great combining a fishbot with these jewels  :Wink:  Just a tip!

/Robiq

----------


## faglordz

> These sell for 15g on my realm, really not worth the time. I could farm 150g in the time it would take me to get 100 clams.


100 clams, 15gx100clams = 1500g rite? :þ

----------


## Skeetss

Yeah 2 cloaks and a poop gem. But someone will buy it I guess.

----------


## terrab

nice, i will try that.

----------


## lif3pwns

yeah, it was a fail for me..

----------


## DC Gaming

Eh ive seen much better methods this is based on your economy i guess

----------


## pythonmsh

Not worth it lol

----------

